# 21Rs Adco Sfs Aqua Shed Cover (Brand New) $100 Plus $25 Shipping



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

I bought this cover brand new and we build an awning so I never even opened the cover. The SFS Aqu Shed is designed to repel water and sells for over $200 at Camping World. If interested please email me at [email protected] I accept Paypal.
Here's the description from Adco. High performance polypropylene sides insure maximum breathability and virtually eliminate mold and mildew. Triple layer SFS AquaShed® top panel beads water on contact affording maximum resistance to high humidity and rainfall in addition to protection against UV rays. Contoured to fit Travel Trailers. Passenger Side Zipper Entry Doors for access during storage. Strap and buckle attachments prevent billowing in windy locations and allow for a custom look. Reinforced, elasticized corners resist tears and snags. Front and rear cinching system for loose fabric. Includes storage bag for easy stowing of cover when not in use. Polypropylene ladder cap reinforces rear panel reducing cover wear over ladder. Exclude bumpers, hitch, spare tire and ground clearance when measuring your RV to determine the cover needed for a proper fit. Scaled to fit Travel Trailers up to 100" wide and 102" tall.


----------

